# Juvies



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone in the Mo. Finding any juvies after the migration pasted? I know from what I heard this has been one of the worst springs ever but, someone has to be finding a few dirty birds. Not looking for locations. Just wondering what is following the " big push".


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

If you keep waiting it will be until the fall before you see them again. What part are you talking about as far as MO? If your in NWMO you have a "SLIM" chance.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Not much happening a few small flocks here and there but nothing worth hunting.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sunday(the 7th) we killed 38 birds. Nearly all were juvies except a few ross(maybe 7) and maybe 5 adults. This was in Nebraska. Plenty of juvies around;just not banner years like some years past. Really haven't seen too much difference in decoyin' birds whether it's mostly adults or juvies. Seems to be quite a few ross this season.

Alex


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Was in Nebraska last weekend. Shot 15 birds with 12 juvies Saturday. Hunted for 3 hours Sunday morning before driving home and shot 12 birds with 9 juvies. I have only hunted 2 springs so I m not sure what "a ton" of juvies looks like compared to adults but now I know why everyone wants to find them. They are DUMB.

Inhonker1


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Was in Mound over the weekend, Shot 56 birds in 3 days and only 10 birds were adults. Definately some juvies in the area, but not like years in the past.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

how about u Nebraska boys, u whachin any young ones?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

See my above post. We did shoot 32 birds this last Wednesday 17th/Thursday 18th. Mix of ross,juvies,and adults. Actually more adults than the day we shot the 38. I know quite a few guys had good shooting over those days. Thursday was a morning shoot and we didn't see another snow goose after 10:00a.m. and we stayed in the blinds til 4:30-5:00 and then picked up decoys for 1.5 hours. Saw maybe 200 snow geese on Thursday.This was in far SE Nebraska down near the Kansas border. I'm sure the basins still have birds and I'm sure there will be a trickle of late birds coming for another week or so. They decoyed just like the birds we shot 2 weeks before.

Alex


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Have all the youngsters moved to the ND/SD border or is anybody still killing birds in Nothern NE Southern SD ?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Are there a lot of juvies this year? And are they in decent size huntable numbers in the southern part of ND yet?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Codeman said:


> Are there a lot of juvies this year? And are they in decent size huntable numbers in the southern part of ND yet?


Since last summer with the breeding counts it's been a fair year at best for the hatch. So this isn't a banner year for young birds.

There will be juvies from ND to NE but it'll take a lot of windshield time to find what's there. Most people I know don't give up locations on young birds, especially on years where it's slim pickens.

My .02


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I was jc. I am new to this spring snow hunting. I guess I will just have to do some scouting around the area where I hunt and see.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Are there a lot of juvies this year? And are they in decent size huntable numbers in the southern part of ND yet?
> ...


Exactly.....I have shot non-breeding snows into May.The trick is to find them.They will stick around for another month if not chased off their roost.It is no different than the moult migrating Canadas that move north to the arctic the first part of June.But if you shoot them off the roost they will move north.


----------

